# Honey in Hydrothearapy



## Argos' Mom (Jun 2, 2008)

That was a great video. How does she seem after the hydrotherapy?


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Love it.I hope next time mixing going to be easer.LOL


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

hey, that was a brilliant video, and Honey reminds me so much of Tom, glad she enjoyed it, only thing is she will want to go all the time now


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

What a great video and loved the music  How long was she in there for?


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Great video!


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Thank for the nice coments about the video I can't take any credit for it,my son did it for me and had a little fun at the same time.
Honey is doing really well with the hydro she was'nt stiff after it and actually swam for 5 mins the first time, then 6 yesreday.


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Awww Honey looks adorable, love her face when they first threw the ball in,


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Did she really like it? She didn't seem to me to be having much fun. I hope she likes it better next time!


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Just Priceless! It's a wonder she wasnt dizzy! Isn't she lovely?


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Thank you we think she is lovely she did'nt actually go aroun all that much in the comleate time she was in,it was a bit of editing from my son


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

That was a great video and I'm impressed with the pully set-up. My two loved the pool. They used to do 20 minutes on the underwater treadmill at 5mph and then would go into the resistance pool for another 20 to 25 minutes. When they got out of that treadmill they ran right up the stairs and into the pool. They loved it! 

They just swam back and forth while we threw the ball with the jets on. They were not harnessed. Shadow did have to be put in a life-vest because he would get tired, cheat, and walk across the pool on his hind legs. That's how tall he is! LOL


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Honey has'nt got to the run right up and want to jump in yet she is more run up first ramp then turn around with a thats hard work kind of look
when she is in she is fine it will be her 3rd session on Thursday she does'nt have the jets on yet but that will come as will the water tread mill if it helps her I will be so happy.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

honeysmum said:


> Honey has'nt got to the run right up and want to jump in yet she is more run up first ramp then turn around with a thats hard work kind of look
> when she is in she is fine it will be her 3rd session on Thursday she does'nt have the jets on yet but that will come as will the water tread mill if it helps her I will be so happy.


The underwater treadmill is quite a workout. My two did it, but they were not crazy about it at all :no:! The pool was more fun for them. We played fetch and they could get out and jump back in on their own, but not a lot. The pool was set up differently. 

The swimming is good for her. You are doing the right thing!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Honey didnt look to sure but once she got that ball, she was happy. I wish we had a place like that close that I could take Beau to. He has trouble getting up the steps to go in our pool.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

That was wonderful! And loved the way she was handled. This will be sooooo good for her


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Rod who was handeling her was so patient we had to go 40 mins before her session so both he and his wife could get to know her,and he also spent a great deal more time with her on the ramp to get Honey used to the water than was shown on the video it will be her 3rd session tomorrow.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Great video, looks like a really nice place, I wonder if there is anything like that near us?


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Hi don't know if this is near you www.dogs-n-cats.org uk it is in east yorkshire


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Hi try looking www.k9hydrotherapy.co.uk/poolfinder or I saw a site in east yorks www.dogs-n-cats.orguk
hope this helps:wave:


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Honey is now an official waterbaby.


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Oh my! I got teary watching her get her exercise. I so wish we had something near-by that we could afford....like that for Samson. He's doing well, but his back legs are still weaker than I would like.

I'm so thrilled that you located this for Honey and it is near-by.

She didn't look too thrilled at first, but somewhere on that video she seemed to develop her stride and I saw her smiling while paddling away.

Good job Honey!


----------

